# ** Coronavirus (COVID-19) Information from Marriott Vacations Worldwide **



## SueDonJ (Oct 12, 2020)

*Moderator Note:*_ Every time I try to search on TUG for specific Marriott statements related to COVID-19 I get lost in a sea of too much information. As much as it's not helpful to have too many sticky threads clogging up the forum, this one's staying until we no longer have to think about COVID. It's info-only, though, to discourage yet another discussion thread in which to get lost. This one site is helpful with links to pretty much everything there is to know, but please feel free to let me know of any other *official* Marriott Vacation Club/Marriott Vacations Worldwide pages that should be linked here. Thanks!_

*https://hub.vacationclub.com**  -  Your Go-to Hub for Vacation Updates*
"Your vacations mean more than ever...Time away together, to replenish your spirits and explore this beautiful world. Our ongoing goal is to help you enjoy your best, most relaxing vacations possible. On this site you'll find property information that may affect your stay. These operational updates reflect changing conditions - from current health measures and governmental mandates in response to the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19) to applicable weather impacts and relevant maintenance projects. ..."


----------



## SueDonJ (May 23, 2021)

_This significant update is in a pop-up if you click on "Face Covering Requirement" in the section under "PROPERTY UPDATES" at the above link, copied here:_



> *Face Coverings at Our Resorts
> Resorts in the United States, USVI, and Puerto Rico*
> 
> Effective May 21, 2021, *unless otherwise required by local government mandates*, fully-vaccinated Owners and guests at resorts in the United States, U.S. Virgin Islands, and Puerto Rico are no longer required to wear face coverings at our resorts.
> ...


----------

